# Have you ever cooked on a log stove?



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I found this picture on the internet while doing a Google search on cutting logs. You cut slices down the log like cutting a pie leaving a small hole down the middle of the log. Stuff the hole with some paper, kindling and lighter fluid get the inside of the log burning then put a cast iron skillet on top.

Would be great fun for camping.



















edit:
I guess they're also called Swedish candles or hobo stoves.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

This person is outa their mind !


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Called Swedish chimmeny. control heat with a little water.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

nope. never done it that way.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

rosebudjim: [This person is outa their mind !]

My psychotherapist said that I'm fine and that I'll probably never do what I did in that clock tower again as long as I stay on my medication.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

EMMA - No, no, no. I ment the person who is doing great harm to the logs on TouTube is outa their minds.

By the way, my medication must be the same as yours, as I haven't been in any clock towers lately. ;o))


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes you're going to find a completely different taste, a taste that you will never find in a house or restarant cooking.
Good good taste.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

i have problems starting a fire with kindling. I could net get a log on fire. (unless it was in the middle of my shop, I was grinding metal, and didn't want it to burn)


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

That looks like a very hot way to cook on a hot summer day. Might be okay in the winter though.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

It's all good till somebody gets hurt, it in this case till the log collapses and your meal spills on the floor.


----------

